# will rogers activate current iphone?



## khaines44 (Jun 11, 2008)

this question may have been asked already, but I was just wondering if Rogers will activate an unlocked current version of the iphone? If so, I could just buy one off of ebay or craigslist, and activate thru Rogers as a pay as you go plan, and then when I move to the states I can buy a GoPhone package, and just take the SIM card outta that phone, and plug it into my iphone? Would this work? Thanks for all the help.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iph...t-activating-your-iphone-1-0-rogers-fido.html


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

HOWEVER, you can still do exactly what you're wanting to do. I'm doing it right now and there's no reason I can't continue this indefinitely.

If you have an unlocked iPhone 1.0, simply buy a SIM card from Rogers or Fido (about $30) and use a prepaid card from then on.

When you happen to be in the states, change out the Fido/Rogers SIM for a US Sim Card (T-Mobile or AT&T, you're unlocked remember?) and use PAYG plans or prepaid cards down there.

This is working very well for me today, so I have the freedom of not HAVING to upgrade to the iPhone 3G just yet (though I will at some point, of course, and pass this iPhone on to my wife).


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Actually, I should have provided this link:

http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iphone-apple-tv/65648-buying-iphone-canada-but-moving-us.html

The question has been asked and answered 10 different ways already.


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

But all the answers are speculation until July 11th. No one knows for sure and anything else is just guessing for now.


----------



## khaines44 (Jun 11, 2008)

hey i just called Rogers and asked them about this issue, and the lady informed me that you can activate the current generation of the iphone now and later. She said as long as it is unlocked, you can just buy a Rogers SIM card, and put it in. Then you can buy a prepaid card and go from there. She said there has been issues about text messaging not working though. Has anyone else had these problems? Who is looking to sell their current unlocked iphone? thanks


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

i guess the problem with any of these methods is you're relying on a hacked iphone. Will there be a hack for the iphone 2 software? probably, but again you risk bricking your phone with an itunes update if you're not careful.


----------



## motoyen (Aug 15, 2001)

I activated my 1.0 iPhone yesterday at a Rogers store in Vancouver with no problems.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

CaptainCode said:


> But all the answers are speculation until July 11th. No one knows for sure and anything else is just guessing for now.


There is a lot speculation about, I'll agree, but not about this. Given that I and others on this forum are actually using our 1.0 iPhones on Rogers or Fido RIGHT NOW, this method clearly works.

Reports are that "unlock/jailbreak" software already exists for the 2.0 software, but even if that doesn't come about I can leave my 1.0 iPhone on 1.1.4 indefinitely and it will continue to work just as it does now ... splendidly.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Rogers currently restricts its $7 unlimited on-device browsing data to Rogers' only handsets and tracks them by IMEI. Whatever concomitant plan is implemented for Rogers' iPhone 3G handsets will probably not be available to iPhone 1.0 owners. So sure, go ahead and use your current phone but don't expect to have a decent data plan for it. If you can live without data, great. If you can't, get a new iPhone.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

khaines44 said:


> hey i just called Rogers and asked them about this issue, and the lady informed me that you can activate the current generation of the iphone now and later. She said as long as it is unlocked, you can just buy a Rogers SIM card, and put it in. Then you can buy a prepaid card and go from there. She said there has been issues about text messaging not working though. Has anyone else had these problems? Who is looking to sell their current unlocked iphone? thanks


There is no problem activating a current iPhone on Rogers or Fido. The problem is going to be activating a current iPhone onto the Rogers or Fido iPhone specific plan which I doubt they will do. They will most likely not let you use the iPhone data plan on the current iPhone.


----------



## khaines44 (Jun 11, 2008)

hey. so i bought an unlocked iphone off of ebay. when I go to Rogers to activate it, will they give me a sim card to slip into my phone? this may be a stupid question, sorry. thanks


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

khaines44 said:


> hey. so i bought an unlocked iphone off of ebay. when I go to Rogers to activate it, will they give me a sim card to slip into my phone? this may be a stupid question, sorry. thanks


Not a stupid question at all. Yes, it would work as you describe it.

That's why I did with Fido and my iPhone (original). The SIM cost $30, and the pre-paid card costs whatever you want to spend (denominations of $10/20/50 are available all over the place).

All the functions work fine except that I've chosen not to use Fido's (or anybody's) data plan because the rates are unacceptable to me. I stick to WiFi (free) for data use because I'm often (nay, usually!) in a WiFi spot, but as a phone and entertainment device the iPhone works fabulously well here in Canada everywhere I go (which is basically the eastern side of Vancouver Island).


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

chas_m said:


> There is a lot speculation about, I'll agree, but not about this. Given that I and others on this forum are actually using our 1.0 iPhones on Rogers or Fido RIGHT NOW, this method clearly works.
> 
> Reports are that "unlock/jailbreak" software already exists for the 2.0 software, but even if that doesn't come about I can leave my 1.0 iPhone on 1.1.4 indefinitely and it will continue to work just as it does now ... splendidly.


Yep, mine works fine too. I just don't know if they'll sell use a data plan for the same or less than the 3G cost or if they're going to be dicks about it. The problem also arises when you have to upgrade to 2.0. Will it work without hacking? I don't think anyone really knows quite yet but I hope it will. I personally don't care for most of the 3rd party apps and the only reason that I hacked mine was for getting it to work on Rogers.

I'm really hoping that there won't be any need to hack it to get it to work with 2.0 and Rogers. I also hope that whatever it changed to allow it to work can be "fixed" to whatever is required. I'll be waiting for a while until someone gets it confirmed working I guess.


----------



## vinnie.leonetti (Jul 12, 2008)

Can someone tell me something:
My iphone currenly is on 1.1.2, and it is hacked by ZiPhone to work on rogers.
If i update to 1.1.4 will i have to hack my phone in order for it to work on rogers.. or will there be a future update that dosnt require me to go to rogers to activate it..
Also if anyone knows a lot about this kinda stuff, please PM me and ill greatly appreciate it
( I i have the older model iPhone, not 3G)
Thanks


----------



## MacBro (May 14, 2005)

I have an iPhone 1.1.3 on Rogers and it works great but would like to upgrade to 2.0. I don't know how it was hacked but Im using my SIM from my old Motorola Flip.

Any speculation on upgrading. I don't want to buy a 3G yet.


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

It's going to be possible but it seems you still need to use something like pwnagetool to modify the firmware before installing it. Pwnagetool 2.0 will be out soon from what I hear, but probably a week or so from now. They definitely said not this weekend which sucks but I guess it's not completely working or something.

It seems that iTunes 7.7 can only activate 3G iPhones on Rogers or something.


----------



## atvpatch (May 12, 2008)

khaines44 said:


> hey. so i bought an unlocked iphone off of ebay. when I go to Rogers to activate it, will they give me a sim card to slip into my phone? this may be a stupid question, sorry. thanks


You can even buy the SIM cards on ebay for less than 10 bucks. I did the same. Works like a charm.


----------

